# Tropica Specialised or Premium



## leedsrhinojohn (17 Mar 2018)

I'm going to be using Tropica fertilizer, If my water is 40ppm Nitrate do I need the specialised which contains nitrate or go with the premium which doesn't have nitrate?


----------



## Smells Fishy (17 Mar 2018)

I think the specialised is only for tanks with plants only or some sort of plant deficiency. I currently use premium and have noticed healthy plant growth from using it.


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (17 Mar 2018)

I'm only going to have 1 betta fish in it so not much bioload but will be heavily planted and co2 injection in a 5 gallon tank
Plants are
Alternanthera Reinecki
Staurogyne Repens
Eleocharis Acicularis
Helanthium Vesuvius
Pogostemon Erectus
Hygrophila Pinnatifidia
Vesicularia Ferriei 'Weeping'.


----------



## Smells Fishy (17 Mar 2018)

I don't know if could work. But I would be on it with the water changes because it could lead to an un heathly tank.


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (17 Mar 2018)

Smells Fishy said:


> I don't know if could work. But I would be on it with the water changes because it could lead to an un heathly tank.


not quite sure what you mean


----------



## tam (17 Mar 2018)

The specialised has N & P which the premium doesn't. If you are running CO2 you might need the specialised as the plants will grow faster/use up resources more quickly. It probably depends how much you water change too. If you are doing 50% a week, you could dose like you would EI using the specialised without any worry about accumulation.


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (17 Mar 2018)

Do I need to dose N&P if my tap water already has 40ppm nitrate?


----------



## Smells Fishy (17 Mar 2018)

leedsrhinojohn said:


> Do I need to dose N&P if my tap water already has 40ppm nitrate?



I wouldn't bother.


----------

